# Eclipse - org.apache.commons import klappt nicht



## Guest (18. Okt 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich hab versucht die org.apache.commons.net.ftp packages zu importiern.

Ich hab mir erstmal die JAR Datei runtergeladen und mit der Import Funktion von Eclipse in's Projekt importiert.
Dadurch hatte ich dann zwei neue Ordner ("META-INF", "org") zusätzlich zum Standardordner "src".

Dann wollte ich in einer Klasse org.apache.commons.net.ftp.* importieren, aber es funktiert nicht.

Was mach ich falsch, bzw wie muss ich die JAR Datei importieren damit das funktioniert?


----------



## musiKk (18. Okt 2008)

JARs bindet man in Eclipse über den Java Build Path ein. Also am besten ein Verzeichnis lib oder library oder so erstellen, dort das JAR rein und in den Projekteigenschaften den Build Path anpassen (bei Libraries).

Du hast durch das Importieren vermutlich den Inhalt des JARs in dein Projekt eingefügt. Da es nicht im src-Pfad liegt, wird es auch bei den import-Anweisungen nicht gefunden.


----------



## Guest (18. Okt 2008)

Jap genau das.
Klappt wunderbar, thx


----------

